# Super bad parking.



## Lindy (21 Nov 2013)

We've all seen some 'special' parking but this surprised even me. The lady driver pulled up at the junction next to the parking ticket machines. I thought she was getting her ticket before finding a space(and there were lots) but no, she left it there. It was still there an hr later.




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (21 Nov 2013)

Should write a fake ticket


----------



## kirk (21 Nov 2013)

What's wrong with that parking it looks fine to me lindy


----------



## Little-AL (21 Nov 2013)

by my office last week...


----------



## Michael W (21 Nov 2013)

Little-AL said:


> by my office last week...


 
Legendary!


----------



## Henry (22 Nov 2013)

You Park Like A blahblahblahblah.com


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Nov 2013)

I think I need to take some pictures of how people park here in China....I'm sure that all those ways of parking in the UK seem very good


----------



## Lindy (22 Nov 2013)

Thanks for sharing ' you park like..' thats hysterical!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Nov 2013)

I' m on a roll..when I parked the mini there was a car neatly parked in the space beside me. When I came out it had been replaced by this nissan.



The bloke came out while I was admiring his handy work.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Nov 2013)

I think that deserves uploading to the aforementioned website


----------



## Ady34 (25 Nov 2013)

Did he get back in the passenger side?


----------



## Lindy (25 Nov 2013)

No, I watched him as he squeezed in. He knew I was watching so he was careful. When he came out of the shop I commented on his parking and that never goes down well 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upia (26 Nov 2013)

I work in a busy retail park and the parking is horrible. 
Not a month goes by without me finding a scuff or scratch on my car. Luckily its always buffed out.
Think I'm gonna start walking now its colder  dont trust the "bad parkers" on ice.

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Dec 2013)

Super bad Logic?

'Erm.. I would go round you but...!'


----------

